# Flow binding question



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't know. I wear a size 13. But don't get the Flow Flite series. If you get a Flow binding, make sure it's either the M or the NXT series.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

^^Yeah, well I would love to but I'm kinda on a pretty low budget here^^


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

M9 on a low budget? No problem. Not the company I work for, but I only care about helping a fellow snowboarder out.

09 M9 Bindings at Erik’s Bike Shop - Midwest Bicycling & Snowboard Experts

I'm sure you can find it cheaper if you do a more thorough search than me. Google my friend... Google.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd sell you my spare set of M9's, but I've got a friend using them right now. Sorry that's no help.

Try Ebay. Don't be too proud to buy used.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah if youre on a cheap budget dont get cheap flow bindings. my friend did that last year, rode them once and this year he ordered a set of ride bindings. get something a little more standard, he hated the walk in setup or whatever its called that flow has. its cheaper to do it right once than do it worng first then right.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> yeah if youre on a cheap budget dont get cheap flow bindings. my friend did that last year, rode them once and this year he ordered a set of ride bindings. get something a little more standard, he hated the walk in setup or whatever its called that flow has. its cheaper to do it right once than do it worng first then right.


He hated the quick strap in? Maybe because he had the straps too loose. Everyone stares at mine on top because I strap so fast. I always hear a couple of people say "I want those" every time I go out. Granted, a lot of them are newer to the sport


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

an austrian man said:


> Hello forum! This is my first post as I am new.
> 
> First off I've been snowboarding a few times and I really like it but I've always used rental equipment and for X-mas this year I'm finally getting my own gear!
> 
> ...


You can call Flow up and ask 949-361-5260 ask to talk to Christian.xt114:thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

A giant chunk of issues with the Flows is that people have the straps all wrong. Too tight and you can't get in and out. Too loose and you have no response. Flow should include a 'This is how you do it, you dumb ass degenerate.' booklet or something. :dunno:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

with a size 15 ... if i were you, i would seriously consider matching the Moto to the Burton binding that fits it best


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> with a size 15 ... if i were you, i would seriously consider matching the Moto to the Burton binding that fits it best


Burton bindings are way too expensive!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

We're getting a little off topic here, remember I was not asking where to get cheep bindings, I want to know if a size 15 Burton Moto will fit in a Flow Flite or M9!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I gave you the number to Flow........or do you want me to call for you.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> A giant chunk of issues with the Flows is that people have the straps all wrong. Too tight and you can't get in and out. Too loose and you have no response. Flow should include a 'This is how you do it, you dumb ass degenerate.' booklet or something. :dunno:


ahahaha, you should pitch the idea. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Well me and my friends wanted to go so I just went with Ride LX's.

Thanks for that # though


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

an austrian man said:


> Well me and my friends wanted to go so I just went with Ride LX's.
> 
> Thanks for that # though


No problem man I called them up and talked to Cristian he laughed and said he had never seen a size 15 boot he said he would have to see the boot and set it up in the bindings to know..so you would have to go to a shop that carry's Flows and try them out..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> No problem man I called them up and talked to Cristian he laughed and said he had never seen a size 15 boot he said he would have to see the boot and set it up in the bindings to know..so you would have to go to a shop that carry's Flows and try them out..


Christian is awesome. I ordered bindings from 3point5 and they took forever to process it. I emailed Christian and shipped it the next day. Dude is the epitome of great customer service. LoL, I'm not even a normal customer. They lose money selling me those bindings :laugh:

I'm glad you found something that fits Austrian. Be careful though, the Ride LX was my first binding a few years ago. 2006 model I think. One of the ratchets for the ladder broke on me mid-run. Good thing I was still learning on a bunny hill at that time lol. I hear the Ride LXs are great bindings now so happy shreddin!


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

So this thread is making me nervous,

I just bought last years Atomic Alibi and the shop owner gave me a ridiculous deal on a pair Flow Flite 2 bindings, Got them all set up, my boot fits fine, but you guys make it seem like there is some secret to getting it tightened down properly or something...am I gonna fly out of these things going down the hill or did I miss something? They feel fine, easy to get into and out of, no movement to be concerned about. :dunno:

Sorry to hijack, but didnt wanna start another flow binding thread lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bkeller said:


> So this thread is making me nervous,
> 
> I just bought last years Atomic Alibi and the shop owner gave me a ridiculous deal on a pair Flow Flite 2 bindings, Got them all set up, my boot fits fine, but you guys make it seem like there is some secret to getting it tightened down properly or something...am I gonna fly out of these things going down the hill or did I miss something? They feel fine, easy to get into and out of, no movement to be concerned about. :dunno:
> 
> Sorry to hijack, but didnt wanna start another flow binding thread lol.


No, you won't fly out unless you bite it really hard. I've had my foot come out once or twice after I already fell though. This is because as I am sliding down hill on my back, the highback latch catches on the ice (no problem in nice snow) and releases.

The whole fitting issue is preference. Some people want it to be super easy to slide your foot in. I personally like a snug fit so I have to kick my foot in, rather than slide it in. You'll get used to it though. Just takes a little more muscle. I can still strap in as fast as any other Flow user.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

A lot of the questions about Flow are easily answered by watching the setup videos on their site at http://flow.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=328&Itemid=116

Any question about how hard the bindings can be ridden can be answerd here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGvfPWbXWM0

Danny Kass does not look happy.


----------

